

Patent attorneys: Could this save Samsung from Apple? - yuchi
http://jacquesmattheij.com/Prior+art+for+Apple%27s+interactive+search+patent

======
yuchi
There's not a lot to discuss here. While I've been almost (but not quite...)
an Apple Fanboy for the last decade I do hate what's happening. I'm a mere
programmer, and I cannot understand if this could seriously harm Apple
lawsuit, but if someone can please tell so!

(sorry for my horrible english...)

------
rys
Obvious question: how could a court tell it was actually prior, other than to
take his word for it? Seems useless without proper proof that he didn't write
the code yesterday.

~~~
calciphus
He claims to have 3rd party backups with verified dates. Also, any prior
clients could testify.

